# The Results are In



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

I had my meeting with the Endo this morning. Here are my current labs:

*Sept. 17, 2013*
TSH 3.04 (0.27 - 4.20)
FT4 17.9 (12 - 22)
FT3 4.34 (3.6 - 6.4)

For comparison:
*Aug 28 2013*
TSH 2.11 (0.27 - 4.20 ) *this was all that was done*

*July 18, 2013*
TSH 4 (0.27 - 4.20)
FREE T4 17 (12 - 22)
Total T3 1.68 (1.30 - 3.10) *did not have FT3*

I know I posted here a week or so ago about feeling badly again, which I did for a few days, but then I had some pretty good days - seems like it's leveling out with good and bad days, nothing consistent yet.

The results of my ultrasound were totally clear - good size of thyroid, nothing on lymph nodes, no lumps whatsoever.

The Endo's advice: wait another 6 weeks on 50mcg Eltroxin, re run labs and see him again. I am a bit disappointed to not have been given an increase. He's not against it, there are just 2 things he feels he wants to see first 1) the results of my sleep study which is in Oct and 2) he feels that I could see more improvement on my current dose.

He said that some people take months after their labs stabilize to get symptom relief, usually between 3 and 6 months or more extremely a year, and my labs aren't stable yet.

If I start to feel worse we can move the appt up and if by the time I see him again I see no more improvement we can increase. I have mixed feelings. More patience will be needed.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Jenney --

I'm new to all this -- and while I'm figuring things out hoping to calm my immune system, I have eaten in a new way for two days, and STRANGELY for two nights I have had some of the best... THE BEST sleep -- it is amazing, AMAZING sleep! Like a rock, like a baby, like a baby rock!

The way I'm eating is basically similar to paleo -- except -- that I also have organic milk (a nice delicious glass full and then some). I'm also eating "organ meat" like elk heart, a small amount of chicken liver -- I even made a small amount of cooked kale water (raw kale and kale in big amounts is not recommended for low thyroid peeps) but we're talking mega nutrition from super foods and then BONE BROTH -- homemade -- like broth broth broth... WOW have I been feeling good starting yesterday the second day, and so -- I had to pass this along to you since you mentioned sleep, I wonder what this would do for your sleep? Hmmmm.

Oh oh oh =-- and I'm also eating an orange, I've had some yummy strawberry kombucha... coconut oil is the only fat I'm cooking in - but butter is good too... (We're not supposed to go low on the calories or it can reduce thyroid function).


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Swimmer! I'm already a fan of the Paleo diet and have been following it for over a year...strangely I was the healthiest I've ever been before my thyroid decided to act up from Hashimoto's! So unfair  Also a big fan of the coconut oil, I find it makes everything taste so yummy.

My sleep has actually been a lot better this week...you never know why things are getting better or worse with thyroid while it's doing its dance! I'm so glad to hear you have been sleeping well!


----------



## karen54 (Sep 14, 2013)

I am so glad that your results from the ultrasound were completely normal! I do hope you start having more good than bad days. Sorry you didn't get the answers you were looking for today but at least your doctor does seem willing to make an adjustment in 6 weeks. Stay positive on that thought!! Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks so much Karen  all the same goes for you!


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

I had my blood drawn last week and yesterday my Endo called me with the results and his suggestion. He said my labs don't look much improved and to add in another 2 pills of 50mcg Eltroxin per week, so that's 2 on Wednesdays, 2 on Sundays and 1 every other day for a total of 9 pills a week x 50mcg = 450mcg per week = 64mcg a day, an extra 14mcg a day on average.

I still struggle with fatigue and body aches, particularly left wrist and left hip. My fatigue is now mostly in the morning, not waking refreshed, and then afternoon crashes. My mood is much better on the whole but I have my good days and bad days with that.

Here are my latest labs....would be interested to hear your thoughts:

*November 5, 2013*

TSH - 3.15 (0.27 - 4.20)

FT4 - 17.3 (12 - 22)

FT3 - 3.89 (3.6 - 6.4)

For comparison:

*Sept. 17, 2013*
TSH 3.04 (0.27 - 4.20)
FT4 17.9 (12 - 22)
FT3 4.34 (3.6 - 6.4)

*Aug 28 2013*
TSH 2.11 (0.27 - 4.20 ) *this was all that was done*

*July 18, 2013*
TSH 4 (0.27 - 4.20)
FREE T4 17 (12 - 22)
Total T3 1.68 (1.30 - 3.10) *did not have FT3*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JenneyCat said:


> I had my blood drawn last week and yesterday my Endo called me with the results and his suggestion. He said my labs don't look much improved and to add in another 2 pills of 50mcg Eltroxin per week, so that's 2 on Wednesdays, 2 on Sundays and 1 every other day for a total of 9 pills a week x 50mcg = 450mcg per week = 64mcg a day, an extra 14mcg a day on average.
> 
> I still struggle with fatigue and body aches, particularly left wrist and left hip. My fatigue is now mostly in the morning, not waking refreshed, and then afternoon crashes. My mood is much better on the whole but I have my good days and bad days with that.
> 
> ...


The increase will help you out. It takes a few weeks when your med it titrated. You have a ways to go but your doc is doing the right thing by going slow. This way, it surely will work and you will feel better soon.

Hang tough; it's not any fun!


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the encouraging words, Andros!

I have a question on the 'ways to go', can you see from my labs that I have a lot of improving left to do? I was concerned that my FT3 dropped... :scared0015:


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone have any opinions on my FT3?

thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JenneyCat said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words, Andros!
> 
> I have a question on the 'ways to go', can you see from my labs that I have a lot of improving left to do? I was concerned that my FT3 dropped... :scared0015:


As you feel better, you do more. That is why! Sometimes it is very insidious; but believe it or not, you are probably doing more. So, encourage your doctor to continue to titrate until you feel terrific (euthyroid.) This takes some months.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

JenneyCat-- it does sound like you have a pretty good doc, and it sounds like s/he is pretty united in getting you towards better. It is so hard to feel patient when you feel bad and when you're always trying to keep track of symptoms, I know. But it does take some time for the positives to begin building up in the system and stabilize.

What I *try* to pay attention to is what I call the 'oscillations'-- you may bounce back and forth b/w feeling great and feeling low, but are you notice the bounces seem less drastic? That the bad days aren't as bad (still there, I know...). I try to track the overall trend and not the day-to-day.

I do have to add that with your TSH, frankly, I'd still be feeling pretty crappy. If I'm over 2, I gaining weight and forgetting people's names. I often kind of hang out in the 3 range and I've noticed I feel just as bad there as I feel in the 6 or 8 range. It's kind of the hump for me.


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Surge, thanks for taking the time to give me advice 

I've come to learn, similar to what you said, to judge how I feel more on a weekly or every other week basis, and not day to day anymore. One day I can feel like I've come so far through all of this and the next day feel down again. However, I know that just because I feel bad today doesn't mean I will tomorrow. I could end up feeling quite okay tomorrow! The bounces do seem less drastic. Since the increase 4 weeks ago, I'm starting to have longer periods of feeling better during a given day. Then, when the bad days hit, they are not as bad. I used to have a horrific crash every day and lately it is not as dramatic. Last week I even had a day where I pretty much felt like a normal person all day...it was the best day yet! Of course, it didn't continue, but days like that give me hope that with time, there will be more of the good days than the bad ones, and the bad ones will be less bad.

I also simultaneous to the increase started natural support after seeing a naturopath. My sleep has improved over the last few weeks, my mood has been far more stable, and my fatigue is not as bad, still there, but improving ever so slowly. I am still suffering from some body aches and pains, however.

I think sometimes with this disease, especially if you have 'borderline' labs, you can often wonder if this is even what's wrong with you. After nearly 5 months on Eltroxin and only 1 small increase, I know I have a ways to go but I can absolutely say that it has helped bring me up so far from where I was. I was a desperate head case 5 months ago, and I can now tell the difference being medicated, so I'm resting more assured that this is what is wrong, and I'm on my way to fixing it the best I can.


----------

